# Two Problems with my 2011 Nissan Rogue - Need Help!



## AznDragon533 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi,

I just purchased a 2011 nissan rogue and been noticing a few problems with it

1) Vibration from the Engine and the car front seat at idle, sometimes the vibration last 2-3 seconds at stoplights, stop signs. 

2) There is a "squeaky" noise that is coming from the rear suspension , ONLY when i go over a bump though. 

advice? solutions? 

thanks


----------

